# Back-up Catalog - Helper.db file query



## ColMac9090 (Oct 10, 2018)

As far as I can see, the automated back-up system in LR Classic does not back-up this new(ish) helper.db file, nor does there seem to be a way to change settings to do so.

Am I right in thinking it is a bit like previews in that it will be re-created if needed, so there is little or no need to back it up.

I have LR set up to back up on every exit, so I do want to ensure I am including all necessary files.

Thanks

Colin


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 10, 2018)

Yes, AFAIK Lightroom can simply recreate that file if and when needed.


----------



## ColMac9090 (Oct 10, 2018)

Many thanks. I did do a test before posting originally, by renaming the existing db file to db.safe and a new version was created, but obviously I've no idea what it contained. But it seems to be fine.

Thanks again


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 10, 2018)

It's a support file for folder search.


----------



## ColMac9090 (Oct 10, 2018)

Yes thanks, I saw that in some older posts on the forum, I just wasn't sure if it would have exactly the same data in it as the deleted file. But as it re-builds it I'm not bothered .

Thnaks again


----------

